# [eBay]Windows Vista Home Premium



## battlefielder13 (16. Februar 2009)

hi Leute,
verkaufe hier mein Windows Vista Home Premium 64BIT bei eBay,wer will kann ja mal reinschauen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120379002785&ssPageName=ADME:AAQE:112


----------

